# Cool snowboard team name?



## Caden Feldhaus (Feb 20, 2017)

My team is looking for a team name to use for Hope on the slopes, any suggestions help. I will post the link if any of you want to donate.


----------



## OMG_MOVE (Oct 22, 2015)

Caden Feldhaus said:


> My team is looking for a team name to use for Hope on the slopes, any suggestions help. I will post the link if any of you want to donate.


Edge Catchers?


----------



## Fielding (Feb 15, 2015)

Jerry's Kids


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

twinkies and snowballs


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Unimaginative Idiots


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

OMG_MOVE said:


> Edge Catchers?


Came to say this.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

The Ass Sliders >


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

The Downhill Tree-huggers.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Arctic Scorpions


----------



## SoCalSoul (Nov 13, 2013)

Gapes who Vape.....bro


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

SoCalSoul said:


> Gapes who Vape.....bro


or the douche flutes


----------



## rambob (Mar 5, 2011)

Ridin' Rump Rangers:x


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

You can go classic since you probably have a lot of skiers around you. "Knuckle draggers"

Jerrys kids is pretty great though. Has double meaning... both probably true


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

SoCalSoul said:


> Gapes who Vape.....bro


Reminds me of the vape shop episode of Portlandia where someone suggests naming their new shop 'Statutory Vape'.


----------



## Fielding (Feb 15, 2015)

The cosby kids


----------



## Jack Daniels (Mar 8, 2017)

OMG_MOVE said:


> Edge Catchers?


Depends what u mean coz I know some like Rusty Toothbrush r a group or like snowboard brands as filthy threadz things like that seem appealing to me and sound mad as. Maybe use like Yung Tribe I don't know all off top of me head


----------

